# Can FTA use this ??



## TonyDTV (Aug 14, 2005)

I recnetly got D* international dish for the 95w and a D* oval for the 101/110/119 birds. What can my Pansat 2500A lock on to with this setup if I hook it up to the 6x8 multiswith? I know I can get E* but are there anything else. Thanks


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

NASA-TV, a few religous and Public Service channels, a bunch of music.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If you point it at the Bell ExpressVu Nimiqs, you can get a lot of Canadian radio stations.


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

The music channels are nice if you are running back ground music around the house.


----------

